# Tenancy Laws



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Can anyone help me please? I am trying to track down the tenancy laws covering rentals for Abu Dhabi and Dubai. I want to put them in a kind of "welcome" pack for staff. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Look up RERA for Dubai. Sadly AD doesn't have an equivalent organisation.

There isn't really that much is the way of rules for tenants. Most things depend on the tenancy agreement that both parties sign.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Can anyone help me please? I am trying to track down the tenancy laws covering rentals for Abu Dhabi and Dubai. I want to put them in a kind of "welcome" pack for staff. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks....


If you find these then do update me too... I would like to leech them off you...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha - so far ths is really the only concrete thing I have found and, even then, I am not sure how "solid" it really is

DUBAI Law No.(26) of 2007 Regulating Relationship Between Landlords and Tenants in The Emirate of Dubai - Dubai Law and Property Market by ProConsult Advocates & Legal Consultants


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Hahaha - so far ths is really the only concrete thing I have found and, even then, I am not sure how "solid" it really is
> 
> DUBAI Law No.(26) of 2007 Regulating Relationship Between Landlords and Tenants in The Emirate of Dubai - Dubai Law and Property Market by ProConsult Advocates & Legal Consultants



As others have already said all the Dubai tenancy laws are available in English on the RERA website:

Welcome to the official Dubai Real Estate Community


PM me if you want the AD ones.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi don't laugh but I don't know how to send a PM. Am on an iPad and can't work out what to do doh! Sorry, but could you please PM me so i can reply to you. Thanks so much.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, think I sussed it out - will wait for your reply to know I have done it properly 


----------

